# Monark Holiday edition new find!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 1, 2015)

So I came across this green Monark today. It was sitting for 25 years from the guy I bought it from. Looks all complete beside the rear rack and horn button. Like to find out the year on this thank you.


----------



## Puruconm (Jul 1, 2015)

WAO Nice bike, I believe they make that bike only one year 1953, that is a really Rare bike
hard to find ,let me know what you going to do with it


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 1, 2015)

Great bike George. You've been on a roll lately, this bike and the m&s, good for you man.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 1, 2015)

Im not a monark guy but how rare are these bikes? Thank you on the year !!


----------



## NewOrleansFlyer (Jul 1, 2015)

George,
I've seen lots of Monarks, but this is only the second Holiday, I've ever seen.  The first one was  good while ago and frankly, I didn't know what I was looking at at the time.
I want to say you're sitting on $1000.  Looks like it is missing the horn, although the train light is sweet.  The lens on the light doesn't look original, but that could be that the tint on the sides has faded.  I don't think these came with a rear rack or cheese grater.  The forks and handlebars look painted.  Are they, or are they brushed steel? I hope other Monark guys chime in...that $1000 is just an educated guess.  To a collector with deep pockets, it might be the piece they've been looking for and that could be good for you.  Great looking bike, do some research, it will be worth your time.


----------



## bikiba (Jul 1, 2015)

wow! that is a cool bike!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 1, 2015)

NewOrleansFlyer said:


> George,
> I've seen lots of Monarks, but this is only the second Holiday, I've ever seen.  The first one was  good while ago and frankly, I didn't know what I was looking at at the time.
> I want to say you're sitting on $1000.  Looks like it is missing the horn, although the train light is sweet.  The lens on the light doesn't look original, but that could be that the tint on the sides has faded.  I don't think these came with a rear rack or cheese grater.  The forks and handlebars look painted.  Are they, or are they brushed steel? I hope other Monark guys chime in...that $1000 is just an educated guess.  To a collector with deep pockets, it might be the piece they've been looking for and that could be good for you.  Great looking bike, do some research, it will be worth your time.




Its good news to hear this, im not a Monarch guy infact this is my first one i ever bought, but i thought it was just cool looking bike with those deep fenders. The tire on the bike say US royal chain on the back but the front tire you pretty much cant read anything on it. It does look like someone sprayed the handlebars and the springer. I did take it for a ride and it does ride good. I Googled this bike just now and i found only a few pics of this model. It does have a rack i believe that it is missing.


----------



## vincev (Jul 1, 2015)

Well now you have a Monark to go along with your word and your balls.lol


----------



## sleepy (Jul 1, 2015)

vincev said:


> Well now you have a Monark to go along with your word and your balls.lol




I'll bet Tony Montana never had a Monark!

I have a very crusty Firestone Holiday....my chainguard must have looked like yours once upon a time.


----------



## STRADALITE (Jul 1, 2015)

I believe that the rear rack should have the light in the center with turn signals rather than the cheese grater. It looks like the switch on the tank is for the signals.
It also looks like the green has been repainted. I think the original is more metallic. Also the pinstripes down the sides of the fenders are missing along with the seat tube decal.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2015)

I agree with Josh--missing rack and repaint. Still a nice bike but I'm not seeing a $1k. Even complete and original the Monark SDs have a tough time pulling that kind of money simply because there are a lot of them still around--even the Holidays. If you are going to flip it I wouldn't do anything. If a keeper find a rack and ride it. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Jul 2, 2015)

Very nice George!
I love the deep fenders on these Monarks.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 2, 2015)

Tony montana never had a bike, but he did have a snowman!


----------



## Conkity (Jul 2, 2015)

George, 
Great finds lately.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Conkity said:


> George,
> Great finds lately.




No kidding. I still can't get over that Golden Zephyr! V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 2, 2015)

norberto54 said:


> WAO Nice bike, I believe they make that bike only one year 1953, that is a really Rare bike
> hard to find ,let me know what you going to do with it




Mr Norberto if your intrested in the bicycle let me know PM me ok!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 2, 2015)

i want the zephyr.... I work for the Whitehall zephyrs, its meant to be


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 2, 2015)

Euphman06 the Golden Zephyrs not for sale sorry bro!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 2, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Euphman06 the Golden Zephyrs not for sale sorry bro!




I figured... plus I don't have the coin to buy it anyway Super cool bike though


----------

